# Interior lights problem - need feedback



## radlynx (Jan 4, 2007)

Hello All, I am wondering if anyone experienced this same problem. Interior lights is not turning on when I try to open any of the doors. But when I move the switch to the on position, the lights turn on. I need help. Thank you.


----------



## JaWasaMan (Feb 9, 2009)

will your alarm go off when you open one of doors when the system is armed? reach in an open window and open the door and see if the horn and alarm goes off. then we might have a place to start :beer:


----------



## radlynx (Jan 4, 2007)

I just tried it today. The alarm sounds when I open the door when it's armed. Fuse# 14 is okay. Any other ideas please?



JaWasaMan said:


> will your alarm go off when you open one of doors when the system is armed? reach in an open window and open the door and see if the horn and alarm goes off. then we might have a place to start :beer:


----------



## ITG6RV (Nov 11, 2010)

JaWasaMan said:


> will your alarm go off when you open one of doors when the system is armed? reach in an open window and open the door and see if the horn and alarm goes off. then we might have a place to start :beer:


I'm experiencing th same issue with my 02' GTI 24v VR6, only my alarm doesn't sound when I open the door from the inside after setting the alarm. It beeps at at me once, (the same noise it makes when you set the alarm. Also, the fuse is fine. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## radlynx (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm just going to answer my own question.  from the reseach I have made, found out that I will need to change the CCM (comfort control module) which is located under the driver's side. 



radlynx said:


> Hello All, I am wondering if anyone experienced this same problem. Interior lights is not turning on when I try to open any of the doors. But when I move the switch to the on position, the lights turn on. I need help. Thank you.


----------



## radlynx (Jan 4, 2007)

so I replaced the CCM, however the interior light still is not functioning when I open any of the door. Any help with this please?



radlynx said:


> I'm just going to answer my own question.  from the reseach I have made, found out that I will need to change the CCM (comfort control module) which is located under the driver's side.


----------



## radlynx (Jan 4, 2007)

bump here. anyone with the same issue?



radlynx said:


> so I replaced the CCM, however the interior light still is not functioning when I open any of the door. Any help with this please?


----------



## m3an gr33n (Feb 21, 2011)

My issue is nearly the same.

All other door work the interior light, but the driver-side. Related is that the lock on the driver-side will not engage when the remote key is pressed. Altho, the alarm becomes active.

It seems the driver-side door doesn't realize it's open when it is. Anyone know where the sensor is?


----------



## radlynx (Jan 4, 2007)

your problem is different than mine. for sure, your door lock module is the problem. I've had the same problem before and replacing door lock module fixed it. This time, mine doesn't work on any of the doors but works fine when I switch it on manually.



m3an gr33n said:


> My issue is nearly the same.
> 
> All other door work the interior light, but the driver-side. Related is that the lock on the driver-side will not engage when the remote key is pressed. Altho, the alarm becomes active.
> 
> It seems the driver-side door doesn't realize it's open when it is. Anyone know where the sensor is?


----------



## jtdunc (Dec 7, 2003)

Sounds like a bad door switch.


----------



## dubboi808 (Feb 19, 2002)

Redoing my whole interior so I took off headliner, all pilars, and door panels now my lights, alarm and windows don't work:thumbdown::thumbdown: what could that be?


----------



## m3an gr33n (Feb 21, 2011)

radlynx said:


> your problem is different than mine. for sure, your door lock module is the problem. I've had the same problem before and replacing door lock module fixed it. This time, mine doesn't work on any of the doors but works fine when I switch it on manually.


Thanks. I'll look into the door lock module. 

Anyone know if a cheap place to get them?


----------



## radlynx (Jan 4, 2007)

you can buy it really cheap at www.1stvwparts.com. they will ask for your VIN# and it helps provide you the right part#. then, when you have the part#, search it from other sites and see which place is cheaper. i hope this helps.



m3an gr33n said:


> Thanks. I'll look into the door lock module.
> 
> Anyone know if a cheap place to get them?


----------

